# tilapia....important. question



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

why must you remove the intestines immediately....are the toxic or what


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

I think its so they know it can't be released.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

tommy261 said:


> why must you remove the intestines immediately....are the toxic or what


Not toxic..think that is to prevent the 'fishy' flavor from developing...

Only real caution...eat ONLY USA farm raised T's... Them brought in from China have some real problems.. hormones, feed, etc...All seafood should be marked with origin..


----------



## smokinfeathers (Apr 2, 2012)

because its the law!! i think it has to do with spreading them to other waters, or catching them and putting them other places.


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

No they are NOT toxic and their intestines dont make them taste bad. It is simply because TPWD doesn't want you moving them to another water body.

I have shot and EATEN hundreds of tilapia and they are they best fish I have ever eaten. The ones at the store are almost always flown in from overseas and are tiny little things. We shoot a few that small but most of the tilapia that we get are 3+ pounds and man those wild caught ones taste 10 times better.

Now we do not cut their intestines out of them after shooting them, we throw then in a cooler with ice and the game wardens have never given us a problem.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm almost certain the idea of removing the intestines immediately is to prevent the transport of aquatic plant seeds/remnants from one body of water to another.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Yes, same as Grass Carp. They are invasive and they don't want them spreading.


----------



## labyrnth (Nov 26, 2011)

McDaniel8402 said:


> I'm almost certain the idea of removing the intestines immediately is to prevent the transport of aquatic plant seeds/remnants from one body of water to another.


X2


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

It makes them dead.


----------

